# Poly bag size for 6 shirt quantities



## BIProd (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello all, 

I am a contract screenprinter, and I have a customer requesting his shirts be packaged in half-dozens and then polybagged. Can anybody tell me how you fold for this and what bag size is appropriate. I was thinking 14x18 2mil bag, but wanted ya'll suggestions too.

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Polybagged for shipping or will the polybags be placed in boxes first? All sizes?


----------



## BIProd (Feb 18, 2008)

Polybagged an put in boxes to ship. The end client orders them in half dozens from the company store. Medium through XXXL.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

14 X 18 sounds right. To be sure I would mock up one that size, stick 6 XXX's in it and see if it fits like you want it.


----------



## Zketchy (Jul 20, 2009)

That is some good knowledge to know. Thanks all.


----------



## mariuszb79 (Mar 3, 2009)

if you need to fold them quick, get yourself a flipnfold, Shirt Folder T-Shirt Folding Board - FlipFOLD or just make one many youtube videos out there on how to make one, it should fit in 12x16 venthole bags.


----------

